# Lr MObile Sync Problems .. Tips?



## bola_dor (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello,
I must be doing something wrong.. Synchronization is so SLOW that is completely unusable and impractical (to mi)
I had a motorsports photographing day and came back home with almost 2000 files, as I was going to be out the next day I created a new collection and shared with mobile, at the device I checked offline edition (my device language is not english I am translating it here) and waited under wifi coverage.. and waited.. a lot
two days after it haven't yet finished.. 
in the meanwhile I was able to see some of the pictures even edit/develop some .. not before waiting almost a minute for LrMo to load it..
today collection on mobile shows nothing it still says some images are not synched (about 90% should be) but folder/collection is full of blanc pictures,, not a single thumbnail,,, there were a lot of them yesterday.. 
this is disappointing and discouraging .. 
is there a way to have this synched for once ? at once? 
I was under good wifi coverage most of the time and had 1Gb of 4G/LTE traffic from ligtroom according to the android data info..
Any tips to deal with this?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

Your problem is similar to this other currently active thread.  If there is a satisfactory answer, you can watch this thread to find it: Workflow tips-iOS 9, iPAD Pro/LRM, WiFi drive on vacation...
Presumably you were loading images from your camera to the mobile device and through LR Mobile to the cloud and back to your Master catalog. 

The size of your originals from the camera?  Large RAW files from a typical DSLR are going to consume more bandwidth than small JPEGs captured by the mobile device camera.  I contend that LR Mobile is not a practical solution for getting images shot in the field to the Master LR catalog file on the desktop at home/office.  A dry run of your field workflow before you actually went into the field would probably have demonstrated the usability of the concept.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 12, 2016)

I think the OP is already home and uploading over wifi.

I often upload hundreds of pictures in a few hours. Today I have been waiting ages for just one picture, so I suspect something is down.


----------



## bola_dor (Sep 12, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Your problem is similar to this other currently active thread.  If there is a satisfactory answer, you can watch this thread to find it: Workflow tips-iOS 9, iPAD Pro/LRM, WiFi drive on vacation...
> Presumably you were loading images from your camera to the mobile device and through LR Mobile to the cloud and back to your Master catalog.
> 
> The size of your originals from the camera?  Large RAW files from a typical DSLR are going to consume more bandwidth than small JPEGs captured by the mobile device camera.  I contend that LR Mobile is not a practical solution for getting images shot in the field to the Master LR catalog file on the desktop at home/office.  A dry run of your field workflow before you actually went into the field would probably have demonstrated the usability of the concept.


 
Thanks for your answer!
I'll The thread yiu pointed me to... 

I didn't upload The RAW fikes to The mobile. That would be really oainfull as Android Lr Mobile does not suport NEF files.. and Pehaps I wasn't clear enough.
I imported The files in to my desktop Lr. I hoped I could at least mark The rejected ones frim my mobile as this is my first Workflow step... But y couldn't :(


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

bola_dor said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> I'll The thread yiu pointed me to...
> 
> I didn't upload The RAW fikes to The mobile. That would be really oainfull as Android Lr Mobile does not suport NEF files.. and Pehaps I wasn't clear enough.
> I imported The files in to my desktop Lr. I hoped I could at least mark The rejected ones frim my mobile as this is my first Workflow step... But y couldn't :(


OK a better understanding of your workflow.   John might be pointing us both in the right direction — bandwidth issues at Adobe.   To get image files to your mobile device the LR app needs to first upload these to Adobe, then the Lightroom Mobile app needs to download these same images to the device.  I don't know about internet providers where you live but in the US, internet providers provide the fastest speed to downloading to you and much slower speeds are available for you to use for uploading.  Here, uploading from the LR app will always be slower than going the other way.

This link provided by Netflix can give you some idea of your current download speeds: Internet Speed Test | Fast.com
But this won't tell you anything about conditions at Adobe.


----------



## bola_dor (Sep 12, 2016)

clee01l said:


> OK a better understanding of your workflow.   John might be pointing us both in the right direction — bandwidth issues at Adobe.   To get image files to your mobile device the LR app needs to first upload these to Adobe, then the Lightroom Mobile app needs to download these same images to the device.  I don't know about internet providers where you live but in the US, internet providers provide the fastest speed to downloading to you and much slower speeds are available for you to use for uploading.  Here, uploading from the LR app will always be slower than going the other way.
> 
> This link provided by Netflix can give you some idea of your current download speeds: Internet Speed Test | Fast.com




That is true. Our service is asymmetric too. But I can see the colection uploaded at adobe's so I think that part is already done. But I don't see them at my mobile... Colección is there and tells The correct number of files but pictures are not there . I have almost 2000 empty views. They were there yesterday..
has Lr Mo have to download thumbnails again every time?


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 13, 2016)

To be clear, is the problem about uploading from Lightroom Desktop?


----------



## bola_dor (Sep 13, 2016)

I did upload from my desktop. Problem is at The Mobile, images are never ready to develop. Now I have thumbnails 72 hs later.. but if I what to edit one I have to wait forever. Tools are greyed out and reads something like downloading developer versión (spanish versión is misstranslated I think)
Local edition is marked from The begining and it says that synchronization is done (I can see a full light blue bar on The colection)


----------

